# which case should i get?



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

if one case is better at cooling than the other let me know but from what i've seen they both do the job pretty well. i just can't decide which looks better.

A380PLUS-BK:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...s+Finish+Computer+Case+With+Side+Panel+Window

Windtunnel:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...nel+Fully+Black+Finish+Computer+Case+-+Retail


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To be honest both are poorly designed IMO. They should have more exhaust than intake. Thats the way both Intel and AMD recommend it. If I had to pick between the two however I would pick the second one because you can reverse one of the fans. 

What I would do is mount a rear fan and a front fan in the Windtunnel. Reverse the side fan closest to the front so it is an exhaust fan. This will exhaust warm air from the disk drive area, and the other side fan will bring in cool air to the CPU and video card.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i vote antec 900:grin:


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

i was going to put an exaust fan in either one i bought


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i vote mountain mods  but they are power expensive
of those 2, gotta go with the second 360mm fan is a waste


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was actually thinking about getting the first one because I like the side window.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Fired PC is for sale  lol i still say the other one. but what is your budget? there are other cases out there that you might like and would work


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

well i'm kinda near the high end of my budget all together right now but a little bit more won't hurt. I just don't want to buy something that considerably more expensive but not all that much better if something cheaper will work perfectly fine. But I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

the thing is i kinda want something with a window. but i guess not having a window wouldn't be that big a deal.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


----------

